# Τα γλωσσικούλια από τα πρακτικά της Προεδρίας



## drsiebenmal (May 16, 2012)

Στην πρώτη παράγραφο της σελ. 6 των πρακτικών της συνεδρίασης των τριών πολιτικών αρχηγών στις 14.5 υπό τον πρόεδρο της Δημοκρατίας, στις αρχικές τοποθετήσεις των αρχηγών, διαβάζουμε στην τοποθέτηση του κ. Βενιζέλου:

Αναμφίβολα τα τρία κόμματα που παρίστανται εδώ –δεν θέλω να *προκαταβάλω* τον κ. Κουβέλη και τη ΔΗΜ.ΑΡ.- δίνουμε αυτή την ελάχιστη κοινοβουλευτική βάση.​
Εδώ υπάρχει πρόβλημα. *Προκαταβάλλω* σημαίνει καταβάλλω, πληρώνω ένα χρηματικό ποσό εκ των προτέρων: _Προκαταβάλλω το ενοίκιο / το μισθό τριών μηνών._

Προφανώς, δεν πρόκειται για κάτι τέτοιο. Ο κ. Βενιζέλος εννοεί ότι δεν *προκαταλαμβάνει* τον κ. Κουβέλη. *Προκαταλαμβάνω* σημαίνει επηρεάζω, πείθω κπ. να σχηματίσει για ένα θέμα γνώμη εκ των προτέρων, με βάση τη δική μου άποψη και πριν να το μελετήσει ο ίδιος: _Tον προκατέλαβαν εναντίον μου. Δε θέλω να σε προκαταλάβω_.

Επειδή δεν πρόκειται ούτε για τίποτε δύσκολες, νομικές λέξεις, ούτε για άγνωστες χρήσεις, που θα δυσκόλευαν ενδεχομένως τις στενογράφους ή τις δακτυλογράφους, το μόνο που μπορώ να σκεφτώ είναι ότι η Προεδρία έπεσε θύμα του αυτόματου διορθωτή του Word και ίσως των «δημοσιογραφικών ρυθμών ταχύτητας» με την οποία χρειάστηκε να παραγάγουν αυτά τα κείμενα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 16, 2012)

Χμμμ, συνεχίζοντας το διάβασμα, βλέπω στο τέλος της σελίδας 11 και στην αρχή της σελίδας 12 της εξής στιχομυθία:

[...]
*ΚΑΡΟΛΟΣ ΠΑΠΟΥΛΙΑΣ (Πρόεδρος της Δημοκρατίας):* Δηλαδή, το χαρακτηριστικό είναι η υποστήριξη του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ.
*ΦΩΤΗΣ ΚΟΥΒΕΛΗΣ (Πρόεδρος της Δημοκρατικής Αριστεράς):* Αυτό είπα, η συμμετοχή του δευτέρου κόμματος. Διότι κύριε Πρόεδρε, ...
*ΚΑΡΟΛΟΣ ΠΑΠΟΥΛΙΑΣ (Πρόεδρος της Δημοκρατίας):* Αναγάγουμε δηλαδή τον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ σε ρυθμιστή της σωτηρίας της πατρίδας.
*ΦΩΤΗΣ ΚΟΥΒΕΛΗΣ (Πρόεδρος της Δημοκρατικής Αριστεράς):* Κύριε Πρόεδρε, εγώ δεν θα παρακολουθήσω αυτή τη διατύπωση. Θα σας πω όμως ότι ο ελληνικός λαός έδωσε ένα διπλό μήνυμα με την ετυμηγορία του. Το ένα μήνυμα είναι «αποδεσμευθείτε από το μνημόνιο».
[...]

Το σωστό θα ήταν, βέβαια, *ανάγουμε* αφού το ρήμα είναι _ανάγω_ και χρησιμοποιείται στον ενεστώτα, αλλά οι δυσκολίες με τη χρήση των άγω/άγομαι και των συνθέτων τους είναι γνωστές και τις παρουσίασε πρόσφατα ο Νίκος Σαραντάκος στο βραβευμένο ιστολόγιό του.


----------



## sarant (May 16, 2012)

Δόκτορα, ως προς το "να προκαταβάλει/λάβει" νομίζω πως ο αυτόματος διορθωτής δεν κοκκινίζει κανένα από τα δύο, οπότε η εξήγηση αυτή δεν είναι πιθανή.

Πρόσεξα στην αρχή-αρχή και μια "δραματικοποίηση" από τον Παπούλια. Εγώ θα το έλεγα "αδόκιμο τύπο" αλλά ίσως άλλοι θα διαφωνούσαν.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 16, 2012)

sarant said:


> Δόκτορα, ως προς το "να προκαταβάλει/λάβει" νομίζω πως ο αυτόματος διορθωτής δεν κοκκινίζει κανένα από τα δύο, οπότε η εξήγηση αυτή δεν είναι πιθανή.


Υπέθεσα, χωρίς να το ελέγξω, ότι είχε υπάρξει δακτυλογραφικό λάθος *προκαταλλάβει και ότι διορθώθηκε (ίσως αυτόματα ή μηχανικά) με την πρώτη διαθέσιμη επιλογή.

Το αστείο είναι ότι πήγα να ελέγξω τι επιλογές δίνει το δικό μου Word (2010) με το _*προκαταλλάβει_ και ...δεν δίνει τίποτε! Το θεωρεί ...σωστό! :)


----------



## bernardina (May 16, 2012)

Κοίτα, επειδή μόνο για άγνοια της γλώσσας δεν θα μπορούσε να κατηγορήσει κανείς τον Βενιζέλο, μάλλον πρόκειται για παραδρομή. Όσο για το τι υπογραμμίζει και τι αφήνει ανέγγιχτο ο αυτόματος διορθωτής ας μην το συζητήσουμε καλύτερα...


----------



## nickel (May 16, 2012)

Καλημέρα και πάλι. Δηλαδή, θα μας βάλεις τώρα να διαβάσουμε τα πρακτικά (και μάλιστα με το μάτι χωρίς την τσίμπλα) για να συλλέξουμε λάθη; Επιτρέπεται, με το πολιτικό φόρουμ να αργεί, να καταγράψω και λανθασμένες πολιτικές διατυπώσεις (μπαλαφάρες κ.λπ.) που υποθέτω ότι θα βρω περισσότερες; 

Η αλλαγή από _προκαταλάβω_ σε _προκαταβάλω_ είναι εύκολο να γίνει από την δακτυλογράφο. Ο Βενιζέλος μάλλον θα το είπε σωστά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 16, 2012)

nickel said:


> Επιτρέπεται, με το πολιτικό φόρουμ να αργεί, να καταγράψω και λανθασμένες πολιτικές διατυπώσεις (μπαλαφάρες κ.λπ.) που υποθέτω ότι θα βρω περισσότερες;


 Εγώ για γλωσσικούλια έγραψα, δεν θα πρέπει να ανοίξεις νήμα για τα «πολιτικούλια» τότε;



nickel said:


> Η αλλαγή από _προκαταλάβω_ σε _προκαταβάλω_ είναι εύκολο να γίνει από την δακτυλογράφο. Ο Βενιζέλος μάλλον θα το είπε σωστά.


Μάλλον και πιθανότατα. Λες να χρειάζονται επιμελητές για ξαναδιάβασμα των κειμένων τους στο Προεδρικό; Να έστελνα ένα βιογραφικό, άραγε;


----------

